# My new HQ pics!  YAY!!



## aziajs (Nov 8, 2005)

*I have left out a few things.  I have some lipglasses, lipsticks, foundation, and Bare Escentuals makeup that I chose to leave out.  But this is my collection otherwise.  ENJOY!!* 

























*UPDATED 3-14-06*

I am too lazy to take everything out so I just took catch-all shots.



























*UPDATED 2-20-09*


----------



## CreaMoon (Nov 8, 2005)

nice.  where did you get that?


----------



## aziajs (Nov 8, 2005)

I am not really sure where my dad got it from.  He surprised me with it after I had been asking him about different cases I could use for my makeup.


----------



## Eye<3Colour (Nov 8, 2005)

i saw one like that at kmart. i wanted to get it, but didnt have the xtra cash on me. havnt been back yet to get it


----------



## colormust (Nov 8, 2005)

WOW, you are very organized


----------



## aznsmurfy (Nov 8, 2005)

oooh i like! haha WAY cool and <3 the pics and organization woot woot props 2 u


----------



## Eemaan (Nov 9, 2005)

that is lovely, im particularly draw to the fact that you havent depotted. i dont want to do this, but dont have the luxury of space at the moment


----------



## mspixieears (Nov 10, 2005)

Holy toledo! That is an awesome case for storage, not even just for makeup. That's really sweet of your dad! It'd be good for storing art supplies too, methinks.


----------



## Ms. Z (Nov 10, 2005)

WOW!
nice case for your great collection​


----------



## jess98765 (Nov 10, 2005)

my oh my oh my! that is one hot collection!


----------



## Luxurious (Mar 13, 2006)

very nice collection.


----------



## bai_xue (Mar 13, 2006)

Awesome collection! Sooo organized!!!


----------



## beautenoir (Mar 13, 2006)

I'm wicked jealous of all the MSFs!...I love how you took pictures in a sunlit room so it looks like everything has a glint to it...like diamonds!


----------



## pugmommy7 (Mar 13, 2006)

hahaha I know I was drooling over all those msf's!!
LOVE the case. If you can find out where he found it that would be great!!!


----------



## star1692 (Mar 13, 2006)

Omg i almost feel outta my chair girl!!! im green with envy!


----------



## aziajs (Mar 14, 2006)

Up to updated!


----------



## lostcaligirl (Mar 14, 2006)

thats a great case! I love all the msf's


----------



## french-dessert (Mar 14, 2006)

yess u have nice case with great mac collection 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



i love it


----------



## User34 (Mar 14, 2006)

ok, now this is a Great collection!! ::Jealous!!:: =)


----------



## Butterfly Princess (Mar 15, 2006)

I want a makeup case like that. You have a nice collection


----------



## allan_willb (Mar 16, 2006)

I love the collection!Esp the case!Okay but I do have one little question.The brush on the left looks like the 187 but then the handle is pointed?Am I seeing things?Or does another brand make a brush similar to the 187?If so I havent seen one yet.


----------



## aziajs (Mar 16, 2006)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *allan_willb* 
_I love the collection!Esp the case!Okay but I do have one little question.The brush on the left looks like the 187 but then the handle is pointed?Am I seeing things?Or does another brand make a brush similar to the 187?If so I havent seen one yet.




_

 
Hey.  That's the infamous Flirt Feather Dust-Her.  It's thought of as the next best thing to the 187, and for only $6.  I like it.  Is it the same as the 187???   Not quite but it is a good brush.  They are sold at Kohl's.  I don't know if you have that store in Hawaii.


----------



## allan_willb (Mar 17, 2006)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *aziajs* 
_Hey.  That's the infamous Flirt Feather Dust-Her.  It's thought of as the next best thing to the 187, and for only $6.  I like it.  Is it the same as the 187???   Not quite but it is a good brush.  They are sold at Kohl's.  I don't know if you have that store in Hawaii._

 
$6.00!!!!I'm getting it.But no 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 we don't have a Kohl's in Hawaii. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Thanks again


----------



## MACmermaid (Mar 20, 2006)

awesome collection!  and that case, my God it's a thing of beauty!  
thanks for sharing!


----------



## aziajs (Mar 20, 2006)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *allan_willb* 
_I love the collection!Esp the case!Okay but I do have one little question.The brush on the left looks like the 187 but then the handle is pointed?Am I seeing things?Or does another brand make a brush similar to the 187?If so I havent seen one yet.




_

 
Oh and to answer your question there are several companies that make 187 style brushes.

Check out this thread that I started:

http://www.specktra.net/forum/showthread.php?t=37246


----------



## Hikaru-chan (Mar 21, 2006)

Lovely collection.


----------



## BombshellVixen (Mar 22, 2006)

Your collection is amazing!


----------



## simar (Mar 28, 2006)

wow that is a hot collection! greattt organization! lllloovvve it!


----------



## Beautiful1 (Mar 29, 2006)

You Got A Fabulous Collection Girlie!


----------



## angela (Mar 30, 2006)

aziajs said:
			
		

> Great collection! quick question-
> where'd you get those spatula thingies on the far left??


----------



## aziajs (Mar 30, 2006)

angela said:
			
		

> Quote:
> 
> Originally Posted by *aziajs*
> _
> ...


----------



## Life In Return (Mar 30, 2006)

Man, I love your case. When you find out where he got it, can you let us know ? How big is it ?


----------



## aziajs (Feb 20, 2009)

I updated!


----------



## SuSana (Feb 21, 2009)

I love seeing how much collections grow, yours did a lot of growing!  I also love that case


----------



## Ms.Matashi (Feb 22, 2009)

Wow!!! Nice collection.


----------



## Shoegal-fr (Feb 22, 2009)

OMG, stunning!!!!


----------



## Yushimi (Feb 22, 2009)

awesomeness!!
I love all those eyeshadows lolz.


----------



## crazeddiva (Feb 23, 2009)

I love your collection. So organized...I really need to depot my stuff and organize everything, before I finally take any pics. 

What shade are you because you look pretty close to my skin tone?


----------



## M.A.C. head. (Feb 23, 2009)

WOOOOOOOOO LAWD!

It's glorious!


----------



## aziajs (Feb 24, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *crazeddiva* 

 
_I love your collection. So organized...I really need to depot my stuff and organize everything, before I finally take any pics. 

What shade are you because you look pretty close to my skin tone?_

 
I am technically NC45 but I wear NW43 or NW40 as well.


----------



## LilSphinx (Feb 24, 2009)

*drooling* I'm in love with your collection -it looks awesome!!!


----------



## couturesista (Feb 24, 2009)

WOW! Nice collection. What kind of camera do you have, because I need a new one, ur pics are amazing!


----------



## nursee81 (Feb 24, 2009)

Nice collection


----------



## gitts (Feb 24, 2009)

Hi Aziajs, what colour MAC foundation do you wear?  Would it be possible to list the products in your traincase?


----------



## aziajs (Feb 24, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *couturesista* 

 
_








 WOW! Nice collection. What kind of camera do you have, because I need a new one, ur pics are amazing!_

 
Girl, you do not want this camera.  If you could even find it.  It's an Olympus FE-100, which is like 3 years old.  It's only 4 MP.  I am actually looking for a new one.


----------



## aziajs (Feb 24, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *gitts* 

 
_Hi Aziajs, what colour MAC foundation do you wear?  Would it be possible to list the products in your traincase?_

 
 Quote:

   Originally Posted by *aziajs* 

 
_I am technically NC45 but I wear NW43 or NW40 as well._

 
I don't know if I could list all the products but I will give it a shot.


----------



## MissAlly (Feb 25, 2009)

Hot damn!


----------



## TheeBettyBoop (Mar 1, 2009)

where did you get the brush roll????


----------



## aziajs (Mar 1, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *TheeBettyBoop* 

 
_where did you get the brush roll????_

 
It's the old MAC brush roll.  I got it at a CCO a couple years ago.


----------



## hooked*on*mac (Mar 1, 2009)

wow what an awesome stash! and such a handy dandy train case!

thanks for sharing


----------



## mizzjennyy (Nov 8, 2015)

Wow.. I am in love...


----------

